# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Λεμούριος (Madagascar Lemurs) !!!!

## Gardelius

*Νομίζω ειναι ενα ενδιαφέρον είδος ,.... καλη σας προβολή!!!*  ::

----------


## Ρία

I like to move it move it 
I like to move it move it
I like to move it move it
You like it? move it!
Σε ευχαριστούμε Ηλία!

----------

